# Tissot PRC200 Automatic Chronograph



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Ref : http://www.timeway.ch/Tissot/PRC-200/Tissot-PRC-200-Chronograph-Automatic-IV

I spotted this watch in a watch stand yesterday, with black dial, I would like to know your opinion and any information regarding this watch. As it's the only Tissot automatic chrono left I would bargain for a discount.

Thanks.


----------



## Improbable Joe (Sep 9, 2009)

I have this one:

http://www.timeway.ch/Tissot/PRC-200/Tissot-PRC-200-Chronograph-Automatic-II

I've had it a couple of months, and I like it just fine. After a few weeks breaking in, it keeps pretty good time. And unlike my wife's Rolex, it doesn't stop if you take it off for a few hours.:-!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Improbable Joe said:


> I have this one:
> 
> http://www.timeway.ch/Tissot/PRC-200/Tissot-PRC-200-Chronograph-Automatic-II
> 
> I've had it a couple of months, and I like it just fine. After a few weeks breaking in, it keeps pretty good time. And unlike my wife's Rolex, it doesn't stop if you take it off for a few hours.:-!


Thanks for your reply, I've worn the PRC200 for some minutes while visiting a Tissot stand, I didn't have chance to test the chrono function because the watch isn't wound yet, but it seems very solid and well built :-!

I still hesitate between the PRC200 and the PRS516... maybe I will go for the later, the main reason is just to have a classic Valjoux 7750 movement in my mini collection.


----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

already bought it around usd800...really beatiful watch i ever had...love it very much...


----------



## grecellin (Oct 12, 2009)

Well built and keeps pretty good time. Good value for money but the PRS516 with 7750 Valjoux movement its better i think.









TISSOT PRC 200 C01.211


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

grecellin said:


> Well built and keeps pretty good time. Good value for money but the PRS516 with 7750 Valjoux movement its better i think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats :-!

Yes it's really good for money, and with its 20ATM WR it won't let you down in any circumstance 

What is your strap made of ? The picture is too dark I can't see if it's rubber or leather.


----------



## grecellin (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you Ivt.
I change the ss bracelet with a black leather croco band


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the white dial one. Just started to wear it again - very nice watch. But a Valjoux 7750 would keep much better time i bet. My PRC100 auto is usually spot one (as is a Sinn 103), PRC200 is usually 30sec/day fast and no sign of it 'breaking in'!


----------



## k33k0z (Nov 19, 2009)

Dasser said:


> I have the white dial one. Just started to wear it again - very nice watch. But a Valjoux 7750 would keep much better time i bet. My PRC100 auto is usually spot one (as is a Sinn 103), PRC200 is usually 30sec/day fast and no sign of it 'breaking in'!


mine got no problem...:-!


----------



## vic.sl (Dec 15, 2009)

grecellin said:


> Thank you Ivt.
> I change the ss bracelet with a black leather croco band


hi everyone,
i'm new here. got my PRC couple of weeks ago (the black dial/white subdials version:-!) and thought it'd look realy nice on a black croc leather myself. any pics?


----------



## vic.sl (Dec 15, 2009)

Dasser said:


> I have the white dial one. Just started to wear it again - very nice watch. But a Valjoux 7750 would keep much better time i bet. My PRC100 auto is usually spot one (as is a Sinn 103), PRC200 is usually 30sec/day fast and no sign of it 'breaking in'!


mine is about +1.5-2 min/week from new, i reckon it to be acceptable. 
that said, i'd love a prs516 with a 7750  even if i don't think it'd be that much more precise


----------



## Pabloottawa (Mar 17, 2010)

vic.sl said:


> hi everyone,
> i'm new here. got my PRC couple of weeks ago (the black dial/white subdials version:-!) and thought it'd look realy nice on a black croc leather myself. any pics?


I have some pics here but they are only SS band... I can't believe how dusty my office is.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Mar 19, 2010)

I love that watch, I think its quite classy, but I also like the 516 as well.


----------



## Pabloottawa (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Tissot PRC200 Automatic Chronograph how rare are they???*

Hey Guys,

Quick question about these PRC 200 automatic chronographs....

HOW RARE ARE THEY???

Just asking because it seems that they are not that well covered on google. They are sold on allot of sites but they are not reviewed nearly as much as the regular PRC 200's. YouTube has 2 or 3 really nice vid reviews but none of the auto chronographs. So are they as rare as it seems or is it that people just don't buy Automatic chronographs anymore. I love the fact that there is a totally mechanical peice of technology on my wrist that winds itself and uses absolutely NO electricity whatsoever.

Another question.... Sometimes, the weight only swings in one direction and at other times it swings in both directions.. Maybe the watch is confused as to how it should swing (bisexual one minute and straight the next) 

But seriously.... I always thought that no matter how much you wind the watch. the weight should be swinging freely in both directions.

This is my first time owning an automatic watch so please feel free to school me boys!!!!


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Tissot PRC200 Automatic Chronograph how rare are they???*



Pabloottawa said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Quick question about these PRC 200 automatic chronographs....
> 
> ...


Good opportunity for my first post. I recieved the PRC200 Auto Chrono for Christmas this past year & since have done alot of research on this particular model. This was the only thread I've found discussing this particular watch. I agree w/ you that they seem to be rare. To answer your question on the rotor, the movement is an ETA C01.211 & it utilizes a unidirectional rotor, meaning it swings in only one direction. Which color dial do you have?


----------



## Pabloottawa (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey NCsmky,

Thanks for the response.. They do seem rare don't they??? Mine is a Black face SS band. Got a few pics on this very thread... I love it and even though it's Auto, I still wind it lol. 

I see what you mean by unidirectional but I think it has a gear that allows it to swing both ways even though it will only wind if swung in one direction. I am trying to get a "feel" for when it swings in both directions vs when it swings only one way..... I think it has something to do with how much it has been wound.... Not sure


----------



## Wapster1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Im thinking of buying this watch. But I'm worried its to thick. Is it? I've a small wrist and worried it'll look ridiculous. My AD don't have it in stock so Id be buying it without physically seeing it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a small wrist myself and it sits just fine, a bit big but not humongous 
I hate the SS bracelet, it is not nice, with hollow links and mine is scratched badly in 2 years and make terrible noises.
Go for the leather strap; or swap the SS with a leather one


----------



## Mbd26 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've had this for a few years, love it:







It does seem rare, I've never seen another being worn. My leather strap with deployment clasp is original and works very well (20mm). It is a bit thick, about 15mm, dunno why but the thickness is not a huge drawback. 
I love the "white" face, it is more of an ivory color which really shows off well and changes a bit with the light.


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, 
I've got this watch week or so ago (i am the second owner, it was preserved very well with no significant signs of wear). Very nice watch, and have to admit, i haven't seen it around to be worn by lot of folks. I also have a small wrist, but that is no issue, it seats nice on it. In my opinion SS looks very elegant with combo of polished and brushed shine. But also i got Hirsch heavy calf to have it during the cold days.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Congratulations, wear it in good health! 

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## dmpv (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Here is my PRC 200 that I bought about 10 days ago. It has a little different dial and it is a black mother of pearl. So far I have been really happy with it, movement is great and keeps time very well. My strap is a "snake skin" and looks great, although it is a little small even though my hand isn't too big.


----------

